# Denbigh Asylum Wales April'11 (Pic Heavy)



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 19, 2011)

Denbigh.






Corridors by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr





The Wheelchair by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Peely Paint by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Caved In... by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Stairs by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Pipe by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Looking through the window by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Room by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Staircase by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Toilets by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Arch by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




More Peely Paint by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




More corridors by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Barber shop entrance? by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




No not yet.. by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




RAWR by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Hanging by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




URGG... by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Probly the only thing in tack! by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Beardy mans? by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Towers by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




In the courtyard by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Hose by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Have you? by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Tiles by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Hospital Trolley by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Bin by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




The postmans here! by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr




Staircase by KelseyRebecca98, on Flickr



Thanks for looking! 

Check out my other photos at http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelseyrebecca98/


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 19, 2011)

Got some great photos there! Any sign of Beardy, his dog and his friends?


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 19, 2011)

Jimba said:


> Got some great photos there! Any sign of Beardy, his dog and his friends?



Nope thank god! Went staright in from the back and tbh didn't even think he was in as all the curtains was closed and no van or dog...


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 20, 2011)

KelseyRebecca98 said:


> Nope thank god! Went staright in from the back and tbh didn't even think he was in as all the curtains was closed and no van or dog...


That's good, then! When me and 3 friends went, we approached the place from behind the chapel, heard a few dogs barking but that's about it.


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well done KR.Love the shadow shots of you behind the plastic doors


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 20, 2011)

No dog or anything when we went just a empty house and thanks alot


----------



## Vertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah nice report this one! I would have LOVED to have got into exploring a few years ago before this place was such a mess. We went last summer and it's such a shame. The best looking asylum I've seen from the outside. Good work!


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 20, 2011)

Love the second picture. Somthing very mysterious about it.


----------



## King Al (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pics KR!! Always like a bit of Denbigh


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great explore and smashing pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tim1989 (Apr 26, 2011)

Love your photos here! Wish I could get some decent ones like those!


----------

